# Mishap with Pinto the pony



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Hopefully this link will work, this video is pretty funny.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=278524749157926&set=pcb.278524849157916&type=3&theater


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It won't work for me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I got it. Didn't someone post a chicken doing the same thing?
I guess it must have felt good. Lord knows why. And the mooing was funny too.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> It won't work for me.


I'm so sorry, I don't know another link to use.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I actually think I've seen it somewhere else.


----------

